# Construccion de un robot segudor de linea con PICAXE



## G@@r@-S@m@ (May 20, 2008)

Estoy desarrollando un robot rastreador de luz a partir de un PICAXE 18x con tres LDR para mejor desempeño... y dos motores con reductores e independiente... pero tengo un pequeño problema no se como adaptarle dichos motores ya que las salidas del PICAXE es negativa, lo he acoplado con un par de transistores en configuración Darlington pero se calientan y no se como adaptarles los motores para que funcionen...

     Solo me faltaria hacer funcionar los motores los cuales son de un carro a control remoto que compre y la tension de operacion es de 7v + o -...

     Les dejo un diagrama del circuito y la programación para quien este interesado he bautizado mi robot con el nombre de GS-1.

     Espero me ayuden un poco en este problemilla ya es lo unico que me falta para culminar mi proyecto, no poseo mucho conosimiento de como acoplar motores a  circuitos digitles que funcionen con 5V pero si poseo algo de conosimientos con los picaxe...

   Al final anexo diagrama y programacion del proyecto para otros estudiantes...


----------



## MaMu (May 21, 2008)

Explicame mejor eso de que la salida es negativa. Realmente no lo entendi, porque el diagrama y el proyecto, las salidas dan a un ULN2803A, osea a un array de transistores darlington, por lo que, cuando el nivel de cualquier entrada del ULN esta en 1, la salida correspondiente se conecta a masa.


----------



## G@@r@-S@m@ (May 21, 2008)

Entonces puedo conectar el motor directamente al ULN2803A?
es que de eso nu se mucho... es mi primer proyecto


----------



## MaMu (May 22, 2008)

G@@r@-S@m@ dijo:
			
		

> Entonces puedo conectar el motor directamente al ULN2803A?
> es que de eso nu se mucho... es mi primer proyecto



Si, no veo inconveniente alguno. Un extremo a VCC y el otro al ULN, el ULN tiene un zener en su pin VDD?


----------

